# Hymer Skylight



## Chalkie1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi anyone advise me on fitting new skylight...

Have Hymer 660s have bought same size Fiamma 40x40 skylight but it doesn't come with screws due to different roof thicknesses.

Ok so how do i know what screws to get as i cant see what i'm screwing it into on the outside... is it just the fibreglass skin as apart from that its just solid foamy type insulation.
Also whats the best sealant for this job?......


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Generally the screws go right through the roof between the inside and outside bits of the skylight so they pull themselves together and clamp the roof therebetween.

Use a non-setting sealant of the kind you'll find on ebay or elsewhere by searching "caravan sealant". Dont use silicone or the curing sealants like Sikaflex: I used the latter stuff once and it didn't stick to the skylight plastic and I ended up with a leak over the winter.


----------



## Chalkie1 (Feb 7, 2010)

there are four clamps on the old skylight which seem to be pulling inside and outside together and these will fit new skylight but new one also has about 30 other screw holes on the outside on four sides. I think if i screw all these right through it may get in the way of the flush fitting trim panel with the net on on the inside?


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Skylight*

Have a look here might help always find pics. are better than trying to describe a process.

http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/mini-heki-install.htm

Brian


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

The Fiamma Skylight is not fitted the same way as the Hiki.
The outer part is screwed into the roof useing fairly short stainless steel screw. They need to be just long enough to penetrate the outer skin and NOT over tightened, 25mm screws would be long enough. You can check if a screw is stainless with a magnet if they are stainless the won't stick to the magnet, if not stainless they will.


Wobby


----------



## Chalkie1 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Skylight*

Thanks everyone, job done,took about an hour. Hardest part getting the sticky mess off of roof. done most of job inside van standing on ladder with half my body in the hole, even took the old one off from inside! Looks good now, lots more light with the fiamma rooflight, Think i'll do the other 3 now...


----------



## eggspeed (May 31, 2010)

*re skylight*

hi chalkie,what did you use to remove the old sealant as i am just resealing mine after a leak developed and the old stuff is a bugger to remove,spent about four hours on it so far and only half way round,damn stuff!!


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

*Re: re skylight*



eggspeed said:


> hi chalkie,what did you use to remove the old sealant as i am just resealing mine after a leak developed and the old stuff is a bugger to remove,spent about four hours on it so far and only half way round,damn stuff!!


If it's the non curing sealant (which is what you should be using), then it comes off with turps.


----------



## Chalkie1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah got old stuff off with white spirit and used two layers of mastic tape on new one, then when i put the 20 screws in it compressed it. Looks very neat.


----------

